# Conecté licuadora de 120V a 220V ¿Cómo puedo arreglarlo?



## Romi98 (Dic 22, 2017)

Hola, conecté una licuadora de 120v en un enchufe de 220v ¿como puedo arreglarlo? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2017)

Romi98 dijo:


> Hola, conecté una licuadora de 120v en un enchufe de 220v ¿como puedo arreglarlo? ...


¿ Y que pasó ?
¿ Exploto ?
¿ Se prendió fuego ?
¿ No pasó nada ?
¿¿¿ Que es lo que deseas arreglar ???


----------



## Romi98 (Dic 22, 2017)

Ya no prende la licuadora y no se como se puede reparar


----------



## capitanp (Dic 22, 2017)

fotos.                        .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> fotos.                        .


Del interior, perilla de velocidad y motor


----------



## Flash2000 (Dic 22, 2017)

Hola
¿Marca o fabricante?
¿Modelo?.

Suelen tener un fusible termico.







Como ya te han dicho seria bueno que pongas fotos.
¿Cual es tu conocimiento sobre electricidad. Sabes usar un tester o multimetro?
Cuando lo abras fijate si tiene olor fuerte a barniz. 
Si sabes algo de electricidad podrias probar los bobinados con el tester.

Saludos.


----------

